# Can anyone recommend any good websites for english based jobs in Hong Kong?



## ChungyUK (Feb 27, 2008)

Is there anyone who knows any good websites for english based jobs in HK? I am considering moving over there in Jan 2010. I am a BBC (British Born Chinese) but my cantonese is terrible but I am keen to learn it once I'm over there. I am looking at jobs with english/american/canadian based companies so I won't feel intitimated by so many people speaking cantonese.

As I have already completed my degree in computing with business I would be interested in a job position within IT rather then business. 

Any useful information regarding jobs in HK with english speaking based companies would be great, cheers!

Steve


----------



## Add260 (Dec 21, 2009)

there's no such thing ...trust me! I live here in HK, moved for my husbands job 3 yrs ago, and i have not found a job once i got here bc all the jobs say you must speak Chinese (unless you are in the finance field). Unless you landed a job before you moved here, it's highly likely that you can find one once you are here. They use the Chinese language skill requirement to discriminate and hire their own native speakers. But to be a good sport....here is the site most people use locally to find jobs...."jobsdb"


----------



## Dave O'Dottu (Jul 15, 2009)

given what add260 has said it might be better to network once you get to hk. 
find bars near the offices dealing in your field, or places where IT people frequent, 
like the computer stores in mongkok, 
then meet people who go there. 

you have not mentioned starting your own business, but there is a need for a good internet expat forum in hk.


----------



## HKGAnne (Jan 13, 2010)

I find people asking me if I'd like to work part time as a teacher, wouldn't. But I've been asked many times and get this teaching is not my profession.

Networking does seem to be the way to find jobs, after that start to study some Mandarin or Cantonese.


----------

